# Xbox 1 or computer game emulator for Android Phone?



## Sofos

I'm looking for an emulator to play Xbox (either Xbox) and/or computer games. Not super high graphics games, but games like Halo and such. I am getting the Xperia Play when it comes out next month and really want games like these on there.


----------



## beneharris

they dont have one yet, and i don't know of one that is in development. i doubt that the majority of android devices out right now could run it, so it isn't a huge priority.


----------



## Ishan

Xbox 1 would be doable but there's no such thing as a xbox1 emulator besides the one in the 360. Pc games? don't dream.
there's quite a few games for android, you should check google marketplace.
I'd say if you want to play real games on your phone get yourself an iPhone (I know, that sucks, but you know...  )


----------



## Daemoniac

Yeah not going to happen... Not for a while, anyway. Hell, my experiences with even the PSX and N64 emulators have been pretty average (the N64 better than the PSX one; PSX doesn't even run them at full speed for me and I can't change it), and I'm using an HTC Desire HD...

Once the newer generation of phones come out with dual and quad cores in them I think there may be more developments in that regard, but not for a while yet.


----------



## beneharris

Daemoniac said:


> Yeah not going to happen... Not for a while, anyway. Hell, my experiences with even the PSX and N64 emulators have been pretty average (the N64 better than the PSX one; PSX doesn't even run them at full speed for me and I can't change it), and I'm using an HTC Desire HD...
> 
> Once the newer generation of phones come out with dual and quad cores in them I think there may be more developments in that regard, but not for a while yet.


use fpse. it is much better and will run the games better than psx4droid.

there are xbox emulators for computer. 

yeah once everyone has got the dual cores, and its worth the developers time to make games that can really utilize them, it'll happen. but still the majority of the marketshare is still the OG droid and such


----------



## cataclysm_child

Daemoniac said:


> Yeah not going to happen... Not for a while, anyway. Hell, my experiences with even the PSX and N64 emulators have been pretty average (the N64 better than the PSX one; PSX doesn't even run them at full speed for me and I can't change it), and I'm using an HTC Desire HD...
> 
> Once the newer generation of phones come out with dual and quad cores in them I think there may be more developments in that regard, but not for a while yet.



That's strange. Both psx and n64 runs pretty smooth on my original desire.

Sucks to play with touch-screen though. Xperia play looks very interesting.


----------



## Daemoniac

cataclysm_child said:


> That's strange. Both psx and n64 runs pretty smooth on my original desire.
> 
> Sucks to play with touch-screen though. Xperia play looks very interesting.



 It is weird that they don't run properly, and even more so that it sucks on a touch screen.

Realistically the only games I want for it are the Final Fantasy games, and I've got Zelda OOT working more or less on the N64 one, the issue with it is that the emulator seems to be _incredibly_ picky with what games it will run


----------



## Ishan

beneharris said:


> there are xbox emulators for computer. :agreed



CXBX? It only run a few games badly, not enough development on this, that's too bad because it was an incredible proof of concept at the time. It works a bit like Wine on linux, it doesn't emulate anything but rather run everything native under windows,
I love those things, I guess I'm a geek


----------



## beneharris

Ishan said:


> CXBX? It only run a few games badly, not enough development on this, that's too bad because it was an incredible proof of concept at the time. It works a bit like Wine on linux, it doesn't emulate anything but rather run everything native under windows,
> I love those things, I guess I'm a geek


i don't actually remember the name of the one that i found. ive got it in a bookmark on my desktop at home, but i'll post it up when i can go check it.


----------

